# Where to get helper handle for one man timber crosscut saw



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Can't find a helper handle for my old one man crosscut saw. Anybody know of a site that sells them? Haven't found any on Ebay.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

$38.00 from https://www.toolexchange.com.au/our-tools/saw-handles/disston-118-new-old-stock-crosscut-saw-handles
I found several just by doing the general google search.
"CROSSCUT SAW HANDLE IMAGES"


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> $38.00 from https://www.toolexchange.com.au/our-tools/saw-handles/disston-118-new-old-stock-crosscut-saw-handles
> I found several just by doing the general google search.
> "CROSSCUT SAW HANDLE IMAGES"


That'll save me a lot of time instead of posting here thanks. Looked on Ebay and Amazon with no luck. Pretty sure I searched Google, but didn't think to search the images.


----------

